# LFS East of Coq???



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all! 

After spending quite a few years living in New West enjoying the abundance of nearby LFS I've moved to Maple Ridge. Since coming out this way last Aug I've been hard up when it comes to a "quick visit" to a LFS. By this I mean having to drive out to the Burnaby/Coq border to IPU in order to find anything fishy. Now I'm hoping I have just not done my research and there is a LFS out this way! Can anyone point me in the proper direction?

Cheers,

Calvin


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. how far are you into maple ridge ? mission has a couple stores. Vally feed bag has a small fish selection but do carry most of the supply's needed. and there is Mr pets, i never been there before but i think they have a decent selection. Cheers


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Hello. how far are you into maple ridge ? mission has a couple stores. Vally feed bag has a small fish selection but do carry most of the supply's needed. and there is Mr pets, i never been there before but i think they have a decent selection. Cheers


Live in East Maple Ridge near 240th. I was in the Mr Pets for cat flea meds a few weeks ago but didn't see a fish section. Maybe I should check again though as I was in a big hurry and didn't look around the place too much... Will look into Mission too as it's closer than driving to Bur/Coq for me. Thanks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Pet Habitats just near Coquitlam Centre always have a good selection. Store is tidy, owner is nice.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Petland in PoCo 
Petland Port Coquitlam, British Columbia :: Pets Make Life Better!


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

I drove out to the Mission Mr Pets last week just to check it out. Their fish are a little hidden, but the tanks were clean and well cared for.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Pet lovers in abbotsford is good, Rob is very knowledgable, and has decent stock! Also animal house in chilliwack, the former fishworld, ( not sure of the new name ) its on the bipass.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Pet lovers is great. If I was out that way and wanted nice fish and knowledgeable owner I'd go there. 
Pet habitat also in coquitlam as Glaw said is also good.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275102,-122.835470


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> Live in East Maple Ridge near 240th. I was in the Mr Pets for cat flea meds a few weeks ago but didn't see a fish section. Maybe I should check again though as I was in a big hurry and didn't look around the place too much... Will look into Mission too as it's closer than driving to Bur/Coq for me. Thanks.


You have to pop on upstairs... it's small but decent. Picked up a Fluval Ebi there a while ago for $107 which I thought was a good deal.


----------



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mr pets has a fish section upstairs, prices are average. They just had a new shipment of plants too. The people are nice, it's the only place in ridge I will buy at. Other than that we go out to pet lovers in abbotsford, pet smart for supplies, island pets for stock, but burnaby can be a bit of a drive. Haven't tried mission yet.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

If your up for a cruise, animal house in chiliwack is nice. Its across the road from future shop/ pets mart. They have ( last time I was in ) a gorgious reef tank, probablybthe best selection of cichlids in this area, a bunch of nice frags too!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would never buy fish from the Mr Pets in Maple Ridge, every time I have been in there the tanks look sick with dead fish and algae everywhere. Personally there isn't really a shop worth while over this way


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

MR Pets Maple Ridge fish section is up stairs to the right


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

Petland in poco has 50% of fish under $10 every Tuesday. Tanks are always clean. Recently they have been getting more rare fish in. Plus they will do price match on any store products except fish.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Aswain said:


> Petland in poco has 50% of fish under $10 every Tuesday. Tanks are always clean. Recently they have been getting more rare fish in. Plus they will do price match on any store products except fish.


Huh! I didn't know that last part about price matching on any store products.


----------

